# Red Tailed Shark is very fat



## mileshs95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, i have a Red Tailed Shark and i left him to go camping this weekend. i put a weekend feeding block in his tank and when i came home he seemed very fat. my dad said he fed him while i was away because he didnt know about the feeding block so is it possible that my shark just ate too much or is it some kind of disease?:-( thanks


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Could be either. Don't feed him for a couple days and observe.

When you are away, for up to a week, the fish will be fine without any food.

Byron.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Like Byron mentioned, you do not need to worry about feeding the fish if you are going to be gone for a week or less. This is because fish naturally are not able to find food everyday in the wild, so they will not starve without food for a short period of time. I always remember the saying "A hungry fish is a happy fish".


----------

